# Cant change adress on walther proto 2000?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a walthers Proto 2000, that I cant seem to change the adress of.

Using digitrax zephyr.

All my other loco's program easily, so its not the zephyr or the program track..

when i attempt to 'read' the adress it just sits there flashing, and the loco buzzes untill removed from the track.

I sure would like to get this thing OFF of adress 3 if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Does it operate normally with all functions
as address 03?

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Constant buzz? Sure it has a decoder in it?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think that you need a power booster to use the Program Track with the decoder (Tsunami Soundtrax) that's put into the Walthers Proto 2000 series locomotives. You can read more about that in the manual at http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/usersguide_diesel.pdf. I had to use Programming on Main in order to change the address of my Walthers Proto 2000 F7 locomotive. I had to "fiddle" with mine quite a bit to finally get its address changed, so I don't know the exact right steps to get it done. Sorry that I can't be more helpful.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

DonR said:


> Does it operate normally with all functions
> as address 03?
> 
> Don


Yes, it has a decoder, everything works fine on adress 3, i just cant get it switch.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Try programming on the main (remove other locos from track) on "OPS" mode.You may have to try a few times but should succeed with your Zephyr.Tsunami's need a good punch to program wich isn't available on the prog track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Programming on the main might work as BJ suggests but I programmed all my Tsunamis on the programme track with my Powercab which has just 1.5 amp so it's not a power thing. Try resetting the decoder by writing 8 to CV 8 and try again, might just sort it.


----------



## evolocomotive (May 23, 2016)

Wow, never heard of this... I use a SPROG to program all my loco's as I don't have a home layout (yet)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

evolocomotive said:


> Wow, never heard of this... I use a SPROG to program all my loco's as I don't have a home layout (yet)


Hello, welcome to the forum. It's never been cheaper or easier to have a DCC layout, even a small one. All you need apart from the controller, I recommend the Powercab, is a a few lengths of flex track and one or two turnouts. Loads of ideas here: http://www.carendt.com/category/small-layout-scrapbook/


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So still no luck.

it wont let me reset it to 8 either, it just says busy busy busy busy


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So, it changed address just fine on the bachmann dcc controller. But i cant set it to 17, with its nice lit number boards.


----------

